# New Remote



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

I have an older Logitech Harmony remote and want to upgrade to a touch screen. I have seen the Harmony 1100 and also the Pronto's 9600 and 9800 series remotes. Has anyone used anyone of these and if so what is your experience with any of them?

Thanks


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

What Harmony do you have now and are you upgrading simply to have a touch screen? 
I myself am not a big fan of touch screens. I like having a remote that I can, over time, learn where the keys are so without having to look down at the remote, or only look brieifly, I can change volume, channel, mute, and other features. With a touch screen you have to look everytime and for me that makes it just a little less friendly. 
Are there any features you are looking for and don't have in your current remote? Is everything you use on IR command?


----------



## jacovn (Jun 2, 2010)

I use a Pronto TSU9600 with extenders to get fully 2-way communication to most devices in my HT.
Lots of work, but you can do really nice things.


----------



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

I have the Harmony 880. Seems to be a good remote, honestly I updated the software the other night to use it. My setup is fairly simple just a plasma, receiver, cable box, and DVD player. I have a Sonos Zoneplayer connected to the receiver but for this function I only have the receiver set to the CD-R input.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

The 880 is a fine remote, but if you have the itch, upgrade. Unless there are features or commands you need and don't have now, I'd save the money and buy a sub, blu-ray, or some other component. Just my 2 cents.


----------

